
Show HN: Isomorphic 2d transformation matrix functions written in ES6 syntax - chrvadala
https://www.npmjs.com/package/transformation-matrix
======
chrvadala
Hi guys, let me show this library that I created to support the math part of
my other OOP: react-svg-pan-zoom. I hope that it will be useful for your
projects ;)

